# Support.me scam.....help!



## janeylondon (May 7, 2016)

I am hoping that I have not completely fallen victim to one of these scams. I had a questionable Facebook app receipt and found a number that was meant to be for Facebook customer care. I called and told them about my issue of receiving a receipt of something that I did not purchase. 

I was asked to transfer from my iPad to my Mac and told to go to support.me (they never usually get this far when they call me randomly). They gave me a 6 digit number to enter which I did the. I clicked download......and that's where it stopped for me because I realised that this was nothing to do with a Facebook query. I admit I was a little abusive with the expletives and put the phone down. He called back and said he is going shut my account (not sure which one).

Everything seems fine at the moment. But my issue is ....what have I done by clicking the download button? Are there any precautions I should now be taking?


----------

